# Problème Itunes store japonais avec carte prépayée



## tonywong (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,  

j'aimerai acheter des apps sur l'itunes store japonais (je suis sur Mac). J'ai reçu le code de la carte prépayée japonaise mais ça ne marche pas.  

Voici comment j'ai procédé.  
* Je suis sur l'itunes store japonais 
* Je rentre le code après avoir cliqué sur "Redeem" 
* Une fenêtre s'ouvre, je clique sur "Create account" 
* Je dois dans un 1er temps j'indique un email (différent du compte fr) + mdp (différent aussi) 
C'est là que ça coince... 

Je n'en suis pas à la création de mon 1er compte. Je ne peux pas accéder à l'étape suivante parce que le(s) mot(s) de passe que je rentre ne sont pas bons (au moins 8 lettres et chiffres).  
Voir ici :  






C'est frustrant. Comment faire svp ? 

Normalement pas de problème pour la suite (indiquer adresse jap, etc), j'ai lu des tonnes de tutoriaux. Apparemment, c'est cette histoire de mdp qui bloque. Serait-il possible que ce soit plus compliquée depuis la version 10 d'Itunes ?  
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

8 caractères avec au minimum une lettre ou au minimum un chiffre. C'est quoi qui est compliqué ? Faut pas taper une lettre japonaise par hasard ?


----------



## tonywong (8 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse. Je viens d'essayer avec des caractères japonais + chiffres, ça ne marche toujours pas. 
Il indique en rouge "Password contains an invalid character. Only letters, without accents, numbers, and simple punctuation may be used." + une phrase en japonais. 

Bloquer sur un password, jamais vu ça.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

Et même si tu met un truc de la forme password1 ça marche pas ? C'est dingue !

Traduit ta phrase avec google traduction pour voir.


----------



## tonywong (8 Septembre 2010)

Non ça ne marche pas avec un mot de passe type password1. Vraiment dingue. 
Je ne peux pas non plus traduire la phrase japonaise avec Google Trad. Impossible de sélectionner le texte pour le copier.


----------



## arbaot (11 Septembre 2010)

Dans les autres store il faut au moins une lettre majuscule dans le mot de passe...


----------



## tonywong (11 Septembre 2010)

C'était juste ça ! Un immense merci !


----------



## arbaot (11 Septembre 2010)

De rien j'ai eu le souci avec les Mdp générés par le trousseau d'accès  
lequel ne propose pas de majuscule avec les mdp mémorisables

la ligne rouge du haut est pas celle qu'on voit en premier alors en caractère non latin...


----------



## Marcio76 (26 Octobre 2013)

Salut tonywong j'ai crée un compte itune japonais pour l'app store sur iphone mais je sais pas ou acheter des yens, une carte itune japonaise pourrais tu m'aider


----------

